# Thói quen nguy hại có thể khiến bạn mất mạng khi sử dụng ấm siêu tốc



## MoonLight (9/9/18)

Ấm siêu tốc là một đồ vật khá quen thuộc và tiện dụng trong hầu hết các gia đình Việt.
Tuy nhiên, không phải ai cũng biết sử dụng loại ấm này an toàn, khiến ấm bị hư hỏng, và chỉ cần sơ suất người sử dụng có thể gặp tai nạn khó lường, thậm chí có thể dẫn đến mất mạng.

*Những sai lầm cần loại bỏ ngay khi sử dụng ấm siêu tốc*
Nếu đang sử dụng ấm siêu tốc, bạn cần loại bỏ ngay những thói quen này để đảm bảo an toàn khi sử dụng.

*Để ấm bị đóng cặn lâu ngày*
Để ấm đóng cặn không chỉ làm giảm khả năng trao đổi nhiệt, khiến ấm chậm sôi hơn mà cặn bẩn bám dày dưới đáy bình khiến cho rơle đo nhiệt độ bị hỏng, khiến nhiều trường hợp ấm đun nước tự ngắt khi nước chưa sôi. Vì thế cần vệ sinh thường xuyên đáy ấm, tẩy các vết bẩn bám lâu ngày.




_Nếu đang sử dụng ấm siêu tốc, bạn cần loại bỏ ngay những thói quen này để đảm bảo an toàn khi sử dụng_​
*Đậy nắp không kín khi đun nước*
Bạn có biết, thói quen đậy nắp không kín khi đun nước có thể khiến bạn tốn tiền điện, mất nhiều thời gian đợi nước sôi hơn và còn khiến điện không tự ngắt khi nước sôi. Như vậy, nếu cứ đun nước đến cạn, nguy cơ cháy hỏng ấm là rất cao.

*Đun nước liên tục*
Nhiều người cho rằng đun nước liên tục sẽ giúp họ tiết kiệm được nhiên liệu khi ấm đang nóng sẵn, nhưng thực ra việc làm này sẽ khiến cho mâm nhiệt của ấm quá nóng, dẫn đến bị cháy rất nhanh. Tốt nhất, bạn hãy để ấm có một khoảng thời gian nghỉ giữa các lần đun để mâm nhiệt bên dưới nguội bớt.

*Đong lượng nước vượt ngưỡng quy định*
Các nhà sản xuất đều đã quy định rõ ràng lượng nước tối đa (Max) và lượng nước tối thiểu (Min) trên các ấm siêu tốc, giúp người sử dụng có thể quan sát bên ngoài để đổ lượng nước cho phù hợp. Vì muốn tiết kiệm thời gian đun nhiều lần, có được lượng nước sôi nhiều hơn mà đôi khi người sử dụng đong nước quá mức cho phép. Tất cả những điều này đều làm giảm đi tuổi thọ của ấm và có khi còn gây chập cháy rất nguy hiểm.

*Cầm dây nguồn để rút phích cắm ra*
Theo tư vấn của các nhà cung cấp, để việc sử dụng ấm đun nước nóng siêu tốc được an toàn và hiệu quả, người sử dụng không được cầm dây nguồn để rút phích cắm ra, mà hãy cầm ngay phích cắm để tránh trường hợp bị điện giật do hở đường dây.

Trong trường hợp, nếu dây nguồn bị hư hỏng thì dây này cần được thay thế ngay. Tuyệt đối không sử dụng ấm đun nước nếu bị rơi hoặc bị hư hỏng.

*Sử dụng ấm siêu tốc cho mục đích khác*
Một số người dùng sử dụng ấm siêu tốc không chỉ để đun nước mà còn để nấu canh, luộc rau, luộc trứng, luộc thịt,…Họ không biết rằng, việc làm này có thể khiến cặn bẩn rất dễ đóng vào thành ấm, làm ấm nhanh chóng bị hỏng, thậm chí gây chập điện rất nguy hiểm. Do vậy để tránh rủi ro, bạn không được dùng ấm siêu tốc ngoài chức năng chính của nó.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

